

I don’t wanna do your dirty work. No more. - sudheendrach
http://sudheendra.com/post/86211222640/i-dont-wanna-do-your-dirty-work-no-more

======
al_gore
> Hey Sudheendra, Do you know Vivek? With 2.5 years of experience in PHP he
> seems like a good fit for our _next big startup_. Thanks to LinkedIn, I
> noticed you are his 1st connection. Would you mind connecting us?

Wow. "Uh, no"? "Go away"? "Leave me alone"? I'm not going to help someone spam
my friends.

~~~
mkohlmyr
This. I barely want to deal with the people approaching _me_. Much less people
I know. And what's more I don't think being a 1st level connection on linkedin
really carries that much social proofing to the point where going direct is
any worse.

------
chrismcb
Perhaps I misunderstand English but how is asking for a referral as in "Do you
know any good developers?" a BAD way to ask for a referral? And how is asking
about a specific person's abilities a better way to ask for a general
referral?

If you are new to the area and are looking for a good pizza place: Good: "Hey,
do you know of any good pizza places around here?" Bad: "Is Tino's over on 4th
any good?" The later asks about a specific location, and doesn't tell you if
there is anything better. Nor does it help you if the answer is "No"

~~~
sudheendrach
Hey Chris, perhaps I should have put it in a better way. Asking for a pizza
shop is different from asking for a developers. Pizza shops are everywhere and
you can walk into any shop any day, developers are usually working on
something. I can't randomly point all my developer friends to the guy asking
for referral. I would need to talk to my friends first, do some research who
is looking for a job and then make a referral. So, All I want people who are
asking for referrals to do is find whom they want to connect to and why?
HN/Github/StackExchange are some good places to find great programmers and
LinkedIn/Facebook/Twitter tells you how you are connected to them :-)

------
linux_devil
hasjob.co is also there !

~~~
sudheendrach
Yep Harsh, but we are an exclusive hiring platform. You will find only really
interesting and meaningful job opportunities at growing Indian Startups :)

